# Juwelenschleifen - braucht man dafür Bergbau?



## imperatör1 (7. November 2006)

Hi,
meine Frage is, weil ich mir grad überleg nen Krieger hochzuziehen, ob man für Juwelenschleifen Bergbau braucht... Oder is Juwelenschleifen so eigenständig wie Schneiderei und Verzauberungskunst?
Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Scott55a (7. November 2006)

Also das was ich bis jetzt aus der Beta gehört habe sollte man für Bergbau  Juwelenschleifen schon haben!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rascal (7. November 2006)

Scott55a schrieb:


> sollte man für Bergbau  Juwelenschleifen schon haben!


Oder so ähnlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (7. November 2006)

naja, sinnvoll ist es weil die edelsteine "aus den erzvorkommen rauskommen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also eigentlich ja jedenfalls soweit ich weiß!


----------



## HiJacker (12. November 2006)

Jo, sollte man am besten schon nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist auf jeden Fall sinnvoll.


----------



## Malleck (13. November 2006)

Am Besten hat man auch noch einen twink parat, der Verzauberer ist, für Sachen wie:

http://www.buffed.de/?i=21766&loc=bc

herzustellen


----------



## Relina (14. November 2006)

Wird man fürs juwälenschleifen nur die Erze brauchen oder auch die Steine die in den Vorkommen sind?


----------



## Dr. House (14. November 2006)

Relina schrieb:


> Wird man fürs juwälenschleifen nur die Erze brauchen oder auch die Steine die in den Vorkommen sind?



Ich glaube nur die Erze....


----------



## Sahne (16. November 2006)

Aus den Steinen kann man sich so Statuen bauen, mit denen man sich selbst buffen kann oder so ähnlich.

Edelsteine und Erze braucht man für Ringe / Schmuckstücke.

Bergbau is auf jedenfall erforderlich, wennste nicht Unmengen an Geld ausgeben willst. Als Juwelenschleifer hat man ausserdem ne erhöhte Chance Edelsteine in Erz-Ablagerungen zu finden hab ich irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## Shakuru/Askle (3. Dezember 2006)

Guckt doch einfach hier: http://thottbot.com/beta?t=Jewelcrafting


----------



## Deadlift (9. Dezember 2006)

Ist halt ne Gold Frage, ich hab Rüstungschmiedemeister auch auf 300 ohne Bergbau je groß gebraucht zu haben.
Denke es reicht wie gesagt nen Sammler Char zu haben der dich Anfangs versorgen kann.

Durch Sondieren holst du dann aus Erzen noch Edelsteine raus, wie genau da die Chancen stehen kann ich noch ned absehen bis ichs getestet hab.

Ich denke ich werde es zu Rüstungsschmiedekunst dazunehmen und schauen wie weit ich komme.


----------



## Asteria (9. Dezember 2006)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Durch Sondieren holst du dann aus Erzen noch Edelsteine raus, wie genau da die Chancen stehen kann ich noch ned absehen bis ichs getestet hab.




Ich habe zwar nur Erfahrung mit Low-Level Juewelenschleifen gesammelt , aber dort war in JEDEM Pack Erze ein Juwel drin.


----------



## Deadlift (9. Dezember 2006)

Dachte man sondiert immer je 5 Erze auf einmal.


----------



## Asteria (9. Dezember 2006)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Dachte man sondiert immer je 5 Erze auf einmal.



Ja genau das meinte ich mit einem Pack.
In jedem 5er Pack war immer ein Juwel.


----------



## schmiggy (6. April 2007)

hi zusammen,
dazu habe ich auch noch ne frage. habe juwelenschleifen als beruf genommen und will den char mit meinem main mit erz versorge (der ist bergbauer). nun meine frage, muss ich um zu sondieren bergbau lernen oder wie geht da? kann das nämlich nicht (ist nicht bei den fertigkeiten...) gruss 

und frohe ostern


----------



## Patricko (6. April 2007)

Malleck schrieb:


> Am Besten hat man auch noch einen twink parat, der Verzauberer ist, für Sachen wie:
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/?i=21766&loc=bc
> 
> herzustellen




UNd noch nen Twink mit Ingi xD

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=21752


----------

